# Where do you buy this compressor oil??????



## newbie

Hi Guys,

I have a Hitachi EC12 2hp compressor, I'm ready to change oil and can't find it in any store around here, help! I need Synthetic oil SAE 5w50< is there a store that carries this? If there is I can't find it, how about a website? 
Thanks 
Newbie


----------



## 89yt12

Got some links for ya!!!!

Motorcraft 5W-50 Full Synthetic Motor Oil XO-5w50-QGT (quart)

List: Full Synthetic - 5W-50 | O'Reilly Auto Parts








http://www.amazon.com/Castrol-Syntec-Synthetic-Motor-Quart/dp/B000BAV5VW

Good Luck


----------



## Roadlizard7

Newbie, you must be sure to use a NON-detergent oil! You don't want the crankcase full of foam.


----------

